# Sort according to dividend yield?



## dmalcantara (14 October 2009)

Is there any place where I can search ASX 20 company sorting by Yield
%?

Thanks


----------



## awg (14 October 2009)

comsec have a fundamental search facility that will do this free

"advanced search" via sitemap

other brokers probably have the same

many pay software such as Bullcharts also allow this


----------



## Boggo (14 October 2009)

dmalcantara said:


> Is there any place where I can search ASX 20 company sorting by Yield
> %?
> 
> Thanks




Note the latest date on the top of the page prior to use...
http://www.ascii-data.com/


----------



## Ozymandias (14 October 2009)

http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com.au/tables.aspx

Take a look at the yield leaders table. It's not restricted to the ASX top 20, and I occasionally find some the financial data is out of date, but it's a good start.


----------



## SuzSmi6 (31 January 2010)

dmalcantara said:


> Is there any place where I can search ASX 20 company sorting by Yield
> %?
> 
> Thanks




Yes, at TopYields.nl


----------

